# Diving centre recommendations for dahab



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi folks! I'm looking to do my open water padi at Easter. Was looking at probably Dahab..... Anyone got any good experiences and recommendations of dive centres?


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

tracyc11 said:


> Hi folks! I'm looking to do my open water padi at Easter. Was looking at probably Dahab..... Anyone got any good experiences and recommendations of dive centres?


Think Mamasue would be the best one to give you the answers to your questions as she was a diving instructor in the Red Sea area and also knows Dahab well...but at the moment she is on holiday cruising....but i'm sure if she has a moment to spare to check the forum she will be able to help you.


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

The quality of the service at most dive centers changes as staff change.
The at the far end of Dahab (Mashraba).

Right now I like:
Aqua Divers for guided dives and they have a great Australian dive instructor (Lisa). 

Lighthouse Dive Center is also good. You have great instructors and one of the instructors offers rock climbing trips. Contact them and ask for Jamie Brown.
It is at the heart of the action and a great location to hang out get a tan meet others.

There are many more good five centers with good reputation but I haven't dived with them.

Avoid Mirage Divers, Desert Divers and Planet Divers. The service is substandard and the prices are too high.


----------

